# Sunburst wall art



## barry richardson (Aug 10, 2020)

Been working on these for the last month, finally wrapped them up today. I made a similar one last year, and a couple (who have bought stuff from me in the past) saw a picture of it on line and asked me to make two. Don't really like doing commissions but they have been very good customers to me so I said yes, Bubinga centers, and the rest is curly maple. about 28" tip to tip....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 2


----------



## phinds (Aug 10, 2020)

Amazing. Beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 10, 2020)

Gorgeous work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 10, 2020)

Great and beautiful work as usual.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 10, 2020)

Awesome as usual.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 10, 2020)

@Rocking RP roger you and I were thinking along the same lines


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2020)

What can I say I haven't said before??? Beautiful pieces Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 10, 2020)

Yea, the lizard/gecko/skink critter is back! He’s looking good as ever.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2020)

So original! Exquisite work! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 10, 2020)

Very cool. How do you make the lizard?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice work, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 11, 2020)

WOW,those are awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 11, 2020)

Outstanding work. Don’t see a lot of wood wall art. This is good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Very cool. How do you make the lizard?


Very carefully lol, I bandsaw out the rough form, then refined them with a dremel and rasp and a carving knife, at the end jewelers files and lots of sanding...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Yea, the lizard/gecko/skink critter is back! He’s looking good as ever.


Thanks Tom, I changed the lizard design a little this time, it's lizard 2.0.....


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 11, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Tom, I changed the lizard design a little this time, it's lizard 2.0.....


I can see it as a Barry R. t-shirt design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 11, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Very carefully lol, I bandsaw out the rough form, then refined them with a dremel and rasp and a carving knife, at the end jewelers files and lots of sanding...


You must be a meticulous and patient man. I imagine that every time you work on one of those legs or the feet or the tail you have to move it around to provide support to avoid cracking it loose. I've seen fish carvers that carve the fins separately and then attach them because it's too hard to make them from a single block. Very impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2020)

It is indeed tedious Doug, maple is stronger than most carving woods so that helps, but yea, the feet took a lot of time, on one foot I broke a couple of toes off, so I ended up amputating the whole foot, making a replacement and gluing it back on...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 11, 2020)

Amazing work. You have some very lucky customers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 11, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> , on one foot I broke a couple of toes off, so I ended up amputating the whole foot, making a replacement and gluing it back on...



@DKMD see you 2 have more in common than you think.

Hey @barry richardson maybe you should stand on both feet so you dont break one off. Just sayin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2020)

Those are my favorite from you so far Barry. I loved the last one too. 
Reminds me of the sobe drink lizard.


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 11, 2020)

Those are really neat! Lizards are really nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Those are my favorite from you so far Barry. I loved the last one too.
> Reminds me of the sobe drink lizard.


Thanks Marc!


----------



## Sprung (Aug 11, 2020)

Awesome work, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 11, 2020)

Barry,I just looked at your facebook page,i had to stop looking i was getting drool on the keyboard. Your work is unbelievable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 12, 2020)

There's a restaurant in Singapore called Cafe Iguana that has a logo with an iguana curled inside a circle like that. Surprisingly, it has a really good selection of good tequilas. The food is okay. Maybe you can offer them a set like that for an all expense paid trip to Singapore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 12, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> There's a restaurant in Singapore called Cafe Iguana that has a logo with an iguana curled inside a circle like that. Surprisingly, it has a really good selection of good tequilas. The food is okay. Maybe you can offer them a set like that for an all expense paid trip to Singapore.


Thats a great idea Doug What brought you to Singapore?


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 12, 2020)

Went there half a dozen times for work back in the early 2000's. I liked the city, interesting place, nice scenery, clean and safe to walk around, just way way too many people. Great zoo if you like zoos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 10, 2020)

Amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 10, 2020)

amazing art. Really bummed I missed this when first posted; just like Barb. Thanks @Barb , you saved me again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Sep 10, 2020)

Beautiful, well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

